# How to remove hubcap, and what size bolts?



## ProV1 (Jul 6, 2006)

sorry for n00b question.. but how do u safely remove the hubcap from the steel rim? Do u yank it out by hand, or stick a flat screwdriver to pop it out?

and also, what size are the 4 nuts on the wheel hub? and torque spec?


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

you just pull it off with your hand. and for the size. it is an i use an 11/16.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

When I had mine, thay stuck like a bastid.

I ended up using a wide flat-head screwdriver, and just pry along the edge.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Not shur of size or how to remove the hub caps, but turque it down to 100


----------



## ProV1 (Jul 6, 2006)

11/16??? i'm surprised a nissan would not have Metric .. or u mean 17mm?


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

no that`s the one i use it might be if you have a metric wrench. i have a four way form my wife`s ford. and that`s the one that fits mine o and i would get some rims screw the stock rims.


----------

